# Starting another build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I hope this isn't going to bore anyone, but I have lots of maple scraps left over from building my workbench and I decided that I wanted to use them up. So today, I started in on another model build. The plans, as usual, are crap. There are hardly any dimensions at all and I spent quite a bit of time adding measurements to the prints. Once I got that done, I started milling the scraps to size and marking out some of the pieces. I know it doesn't look like I got very much done, but I had a great day and the new bench was awesome. Loving the vise, loving the bench dogs, loving the tool tray (although it drove me nuts to have my tools all spread around in there and I had to clean it out a couple of time during the day). Either way, had an awesome day in the shop, with the windows open and the music blasting. Looking forward to the challenges that this build has to offer me.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good.
Always enjoy watching your builds.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> I hope this isn't going to bore anyone.
> 
> You've got to be kidding. Your build threads are the most anticipated threads here.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Tracking a new project*

Kenbo
I always look forward to your post. 
You are one of the best with your progress photos. 
Your shop is always immaculate and your tools all look like they're brand new. Your past work has been outstanding. 
I'll be tracking this new project for sure. 
Jim


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Always a great pleasure viewing your newest "build" & the practical advice you share! Looking forward to seeing the end result of your latest build. Be safe.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Your modesty shows your true colors. Boring??? HA! 

The $64k question though, is what is it? 

I'm not sure yet but that is one comfortable looking seat.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chamfer said:


> Your modesty shows your true colors. Boring??? HA!
> 
> The $64k question though, is what is it?
> 
> I'm not sure yet but that is one comfortable looking seat.


Patience my friend. It will come together soon enough and you will see what it is. Feel free to guess along the way though. Part of the fun is watching it come together and seeing it develop.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Its Kenbo time!!!!


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm thinking it is some sort of Cat dozer. Maybe a D8 or D9?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I only worked on the build for about an hour yesterday and got all of one part made. Wasn't even worth taking a picture. Not to worry though, I have plans on spending all day Sunday working on the build so there should be plenty of pictures by Sunday night.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Quo Fan said:


> I'm thinking it is some sort of Cat dozer. Maybe a D8 or D9?


The way the seat is mounted says farm tractor to me. The D8 and D9 aren't open cab.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked on the build today and had a great day in the shop. I worked on the rear fenders and the uprights for the cabin. The front grill was also on the agenda. I just took my time and worked through piece by piece. Planing scrap off cuts from the workbench as I went. I also managed to get the front axle cut and installed. I know that it looks quite simple for now, but have faith brothers and sisters, it will start taking on better shape soon. The best photo of today was the one of the dust on my floor. Dust collection on? CHECK! Table saw on? CHECK! Face shield in place? CHECK!!! Table saw work complete? CHECK!!!! 4" dust port on the correct tool?..............D'OH!!!!! Good times.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

My guess is a backhoe.


----------



## sgibby88 (May 28, 2015)

Wanna say backhoe but it's looking more like a farm tractor. Regardless though looks good nice work


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Finally got some time today to work on the build. Not really much to tell about it. Made some instrument panels, the steering column, and the pedals. Also turned the shifter controls and broke the steering wheel.
I'm hoping to get back at it again tomorrow, but sometimes, that doesn't work out like I'd like it to.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Let's just start this post by saying that I HATE making steering wheels. They are the hardest thing to make. You can buy them pre-made, but I pride myself on making all the parts, including dowels and specialty parts so buying one isn't an option. I think I broke roughly 6+ of them before I got one completed. Either way, it's done now so I'll stop whining. I also worked on the exhaust, the breather and I started in on making the rear tires. Tires are always a long job, but they are really fun once you figure out how to make them. Moving right along with the build. I won't be able to get any shop time for 2 weeks, so it will be at least that long before I can get back to it. I hope I remember where I left off.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks good Kenbo!


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Now I know what it is. Should I spoil it for everyone?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quo Fan said:


> Now I know what it is. Should I spoil it for everyone?


It's not a secret so feel free to guess at will.


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Back hoe front end loader.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quo Fan said:


> Back hoe front end loader.


You might be on to something there


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

My guess is a John Deere 210J landscape loader. It's looking pretty awesome, no matter how far off my guess is. I can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Good stuff can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got back from a two week vacation last night. Heading to the shop this morning to work on the build. Hopefully, I will have some update photos for you this evening.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Kind of a strange day in the shop today. I wasn't in a hurry to do anything so I just concentrated on finishing the tires and it took a whole 7 hours. I finished the sanding and the centre drilling of the rear tires and turned some maple rims for them. I also cut some 2" tires for the front of the build and mounted them on the lathe to cut some treads in the them. From there, I turned some maple rims for the front tires and glued everything together. So, in a nutshell, I managed to get the front and rear tires finished today and tomorrow, I will be moving on the bigger and better things.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I was really hoping for a 4WD backhoe.,


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> I was really hoping for a 4WD backhoe.,



Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. That would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Hell, different front tires would be all you need to make that a 4wd.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another odd day in the shop today. I started making the front bucket and there was a lot of down time waiting for glue to dry. Spent a lot of time polishing tools and working on my technique for hand cut dovetails. Either way, there's a lot more shaping to do on this piece and it's going to take a while before it actually looks like it should. Gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Maybe I shouldn't say this, but, to me, something just doesn't look "right" to me about those rear tires. I'm not sure what it is for sure, but I am thinking that the lugs of the tires are too wide. I'm not sure though. Besides, I sure couldn't even come CLOSE to making what's there...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

schnitz said:


> Maybe I shouldn't say this, but, to me, something just doesn't look "right" to me about those rear tires. I'm not sure what it is for sure, but I am thinking that the lugs of the tires are too wide. I'm not sure though. Besides, I sure couldn't even come CLOSE to making what's there...


Please, feel free to make any comment you like. Whether it be positive or negative, or just constructive criticism. That is the whole point of a forum is to get input from others and to exchange thoughts and ideas. It most certainly is not just a showcase for each individual to show off their works. I'm not really sure what you mean about the tires though. They look right to me. Maybe it's the photo. Maybe it's the perspective. I'm not sure. I look at the build in person and everything look proportional. I look at the photos, and everything looks squashed. Maybe once the whole build is complete, the tires will look right to you in the grand scheme of things. If not.........I can let some air out of them for you. :laughing:
That's a joke son.
:yes:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Technically the lugs are supposed to be sticking out, not recessed. I still think the build is fantastic. Most people who haven't been around equipment would never notice.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Mort said:


> Hell, different front tires would be all you need to make that a 4wd.


 Kenbo would never accept such work. He would need a transfer case, tiny drive shafts complete with U joints, ball joints on the wheels so you can steer the backhoe, and a 4WD shifter lever in the cab.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Please, feel free to make any comment you like. Whether it be positive or negative, or just constructive criticism. That is the whole point of a forum is to get input from others and to exchange thoughts and ideas. It most certainly is not just a showcase for each individual to show off their works. I'm not really sure what you mean about the tires though. They look right to me. Maybe it's the photo. Maybe it's the perspective. I'm not sure. I look at the build in person and everything look proportional. I look at the photos, and everything looks squashed. Maybe once the whole build is complete, the tires will look right to you in the grand scheme of things. If not.........I can let some air out of them for you. :laughing: That's a joke son. :yes:


 The pictures that followed mine that hwebb posted should clear it up. I also forgot to mention before that this build is turning out like ALL your other builds-- they start out with me thinking: "I can make that", and end with me thinking "Nope, maybe the next one....".


----------



## Tim G (May 10, 2012)

The work you do is so wonderfully detailed. I'm looking forward to more progress. And future projects of yours. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Kenbo, That is some FINE WORKMANSHIP!!! I haven't tried to build any toy-models yet. I have enough trouble with a simple table!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, needed a bit of a distraction today, so I decided to work on the build a little bit. Most of my time was spend sanding the bucket and sanding the bucket and sanding the bucket. From there I made a bunch of small pieces and started to dry fit them together. There will hopefully be more coming next weekend, but that will depend on if I can get out to the shop or not.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Haven't chimed in on this one for a bit but everything looks as usual, OUTSTANDING.

Like all of your builds this has been a pleasure to read through and look at.

I like how you threw a couple of shavings onto the table of a pic on the second page to make it look like your shop actually gets dirty.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Chamfer said:


> I like how you threw a couple of shavings onto the table of a pic on the second page to make it look like your shop actually gets dirty.


I have to do that once in a while to throw people off. :yes:


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You need a reinforcement edge on the sides and bottom of the bucket. If you really want to go nuts you could make teeth.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> You need a reinforcement edge on the sides and bottom of the bucket. If you really want to go nuts you could make teeth.
> 
> View attachment 181553


Don't get ahead of me yet. I'm not done by a long shot.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is this backhoe loader going to be equipped with SSQA (skid steer quick attach)?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Is this backhoe loader going to be equipped with SSQA (skid steer quick attach)?


I think you're going to have to wait and find out. Hang in there my friend.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

hwebb99 said:


> Is this backhoe loader going to be equipped with SSQA (skid steer quick attach)?


I'm just wondering how he's going to make the grapple attachment!


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

schnitz said:


> I'm just wondering how he's going to make the grapple attachment!


 I have a half completed model grapple in my shop. They aren't that hard to make. A working SSQA is by far the biggest hurdle.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry Ken, just speechless again. I really enjoy your threads on the models and this one is no exception.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 171553


I have used old bike inner tubes as clamps but never surgical tubing must be nice and gentle on the wood.:thumbsup:
Just got to the end of the thread and say your tag line fits!!! This is just stunning work bordering on obsession. lol


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Belg said:


> I have used old bike inner tubes as clamps but never surgical tubing must be nice and gentle on the wood.:thumbsup:
> Just got to the end of the thread and say your tag line fits!!! This is just stunning work bordering on obsession. lol


The surgical tubing is definitely a great way to clamp. I love it.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Seems like everything I touched turned to crap today so I didn't get much done. I got a few pieces cut for the bucket and did a little bit of dry fitting. I didn't want to glue anything until I get all the pieces done. Tomorrow is a holiday here so I'm hoping to get a little more done. Here's hoping.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Do you use a bandsaw or scrollsaw to cut these small pieces? Or probably both, lol


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Belg said:


> Do you use a bandsaw or scrollsaw to cut these small pieces? Or probably both, lol


Kenbo is the scroll saw guru. He has the ultimate buyers guide on YouTube if you're interested.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Belg said:


> Do you use a bandsaw or scrollsaw to cut these small pieces? Or probably both, lol


I used the scroll saw all the way for the little pieces. They are much to small to cut on the bandsaw and would get my fingers a little too close to the blade for my liking. 



Well, today was a pretty productive day for me. I've been having a problem getting back to the shop because my heart just isn't into to but today, I welcomed the distraction and had some fun with it. I managed to get all the components cut, sanded and assembled to get the front bucket attached to the tractor. At one point, I ran out of 3/16" maple dowels and had to make some on my router table but it gave me an opportunity to use up some scrap. Although the bucket isn't finished yet, I'm happy with the progress and I'm looking forward to working on it again next weekend........possibly during the week if I can manage to free up some time.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Will you be making a back bucket and outriggers? That'd be pretty intricate. 

I hear you about your heart not being in it sometimes. I have to put down a project sometimes for weeks due to a lack of gumption. Does wonders for the soul. That's why I would never woodwork for a living.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Will you be making a back bucket and outriggers? That'd be pretty intricate.
> 
> I hear you about your heart not being in it sometimes. I have to put down a project sometimes for weeks due to a lack of gumption. Does wonders for the soul. That's why I would never woodwork for a living.


There is definitely a back hoe with outriggers in the works. Stay tuned sir.


----------



## RogerC (Oct 15, 2012)

This is BRILLIANT! What type of finish are you going to use? Will you just be doing a coat of wax on the hydraulic shafts? I could see humidity wreaking havoc on those.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

RogerC said:


> This is BRILLIANT! What type of finish are you going to use? Will you just be doing a coat of wax on the hydraulic shafts? I could see humidity wreaking havoc on those.


Depending on the amount of moving parts, I usually leave these all natural. Although the ones that I have finished, I just spray them with light coats of lacquer. Have to be careful though that the moving parts don't get sealed shut.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Unless I missed it Ken, what make and model is this modeled after?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Unless I missed it Ken, what make and model is this modeled after?


The closest one would be the John Deere 710


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, this got even better, it's a John Deere on top of it all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Wow. I stare at your images and just shake my head at your skill and level of intricacy. 
Fantastic, simply astonishing Sir. Thank you.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh heck, I could build that in my daily nap, hehe.

Actually, GREAT JOB, my friend,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Today's shop time was brought to you by the phrase "time consuming" and the word "tedious". I started in on the back hoe bucket parts. Got several of them completed and managed to completely screw up one of them which I will have to remake. No big deal. I'd rather remake a piece that have it's imperfections stare me in the face for all eternity. (too dramatic?)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

There's sawdust on the lighter!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> There's sawdust on the lighter!


Thanks. Now I have to go out to the shop and wipe it down. :blink:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

.....and retake the photograph.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> .....and retake the photograph.


You know it. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding, beautiful!!!!


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

The tractor with loader was enough Ken, now the backhoe on top of it all. :1eye:


----------



## bulletshell13 (Sep 18, 2015)

holy crap this is a great model! great work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Played in the shop again today for a little bit. Remade the piece that I messed up last week and started making the pistons that will control the back hoe. Managed to get the back hoe arms assembled today. Still not done by a long shot, but pretty happy with the progress. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

You know that backhoe isn't going to install itself Ken. 

Looking forward to the finished product.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you elaborate on how you made the cylinders?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Carvel Loafer said:


> You know that backhoe isn't going to install itself Ken.
> 
> Looking forward to the finished product.
> 
> ...


I know. It's been a busy couple of weeks. I'm hoping to be back to it soon. Hold tight.......I'm getting there.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Can you elaborate on how you made the cylinders?


I'll try to explain this as best I can and hope that you follow along. The outer section of the cylinders are 3/8" in diameter. I make some 3/8" dowel on my router table, using my jig and cut them to the proper length that I need. I then place a stop block against my router table fence and clamp it down. I also lock the fence in place. I then take a block (dimension depends on how you set your fence) and I place it tight against the fence and the stop block. I drill a 3/8" through hole in the block. I then cut a slot, from the outside edge of the block to the edge of the hole. It kind of looks like an elongated keyhole at this point in time. I then place the piece of dowel in the 3/8" hole and clamp it to the fence, tight against the stop block. The clamp will be on the side that you cut the slot, which will cause the slot to close and hold the dowel in place. The 3/8" bit is then removed from the drill press. The inner post of the cylinder is made with a 3/16" dowel so the 3/8" bit is replaced with a 3/16" bit. Provided that nothing was shifted or bumped, the bit should align perfectly with the centre of the 3/8" dowel and you can drill out the centre hole for the inner workings of the cylinders. After the drilling is done, you can make and cut some 3/16" dowel and place them inside the cylinders. The end cap pieces are made separately and glued in place on the 3/16" side and any holes for mounting are drill with a scrap 3/16" dowel inserted in the hole to prevent tear out. I hope that made sense.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you. After I re read it a couple times I can probably figure it out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Thank you. After I re read it a couple times I can probably figure it out.


If you are having any problems with any section of that explanation, let me know and I will try and clarify it for you. I might even be able to take some pictures this weekend and post them on this thread to help out with the explanation.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

How do you keep the drill bit from wandering when you drill the barrel?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> How do you keep the drill bit from wandering when you drill the barrel?


First off, you have to make sure that your bit is drilling at 90 degrees to the table......side to side and front to back. Once you are sure that you are drilling square, you need to take it REALLY SLOW. Let the bit do the work and don't push it or force it. If you push the drill bit too hard at all, it will wander. It usually takes several attempts to get a good barrel. The smaller the drill bit, the more it wants to wander so smaller equals slower.

Truth be told, it's a pain in the butt.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I know. It's been a busy couple of weeks. I'm hoping to be back to it soon. Hold tight.......I'm getting there.


We sure know what that is like, :blink:. You know the fan club is just anxious that's all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Carvel Loafer said:


> We sure know what that is like, :blink:. You know the fan club is just anxious that's all. :thumbsup:


I'm anxious too. It seems that I haven't had a moment to myself these days. I really need some shop time.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Amen to that man. Amen to that.


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice work as always. Some people see the amazing assembly and get intimidated, but what I live about your build threads is how they remind me that even the most complex build is nothing more than a bunch of individual parts. 

Keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gstanfield said:


> Nice work as always. Some people see the amazing assembly and get intimidated, but what I live about your build threads is how they remind me that even the most complex build is nothing more than a bunch of individual parts.
> 
> Keep up the good work
> 
> ...


What I do with wood is nothing special. Anyone can do it. The secret, is taking the time to be able to make the parts EXACTLY as you want them and not taking 2nd best as good enough. If you have to make one of those parts 6 times, then so be it. You'll be happier with the end result. I'm really hoping to get back to this build this weekend. It's been way too long since I had some shop time.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is when you cross the mental illness line.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Take your time Ken, hate to see you make the same part 6 times.:1eye:


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Kenbo said:


> View attachment 185217
> 
> 
> View attachment 185225
> ...


 Awesome is about all I can say. maybe one day if I pursue
other builds of my own, you might give me some pointers ?


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Kenbo,
I have years of experience working in machine shops. I think people love your attention to detail.

edited to add;
This morning, a local tv station was at a wood shop store. All they talked about was how addictive turning wood can be. With what you can do, it is a lot better than turning pens. 
I have tried doing work similar to yours and couldn't. It is amazing what you can do. If you like, I can post a picture of a hydraulic cylinder I have. It's about what you made.
if other people haven't wanted to learn how you can do what you do, then that is somewhat disappointing.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

James.Lindgaard said:


> Kenbo,
> I have years of experience working in machine shops. I think people love your attention to detail.
> 
> edited to add;
> ...


You guys are too kind. I'd love to see a picture of the cylinder. As for anyone who wants to learn or get some pointers, start a build thread and I'd be more than happy to give advice along the way. One day, if I can figure out how to do it, I would like to make a full build video on my youtube channel, but I think it would just be too much of an undertaking. I have promised myself at least one day in the shop this weekend. I haven't been out there in ages it seems


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Kenbo,
I did work with my father in one machine shop. Some of the hand work he did, I couldn't believe. He was from Norway and learned in his father's shop.
You're attention to detail is on par with him. That and I remember the wood models of ships his brother Arne had in bottles. it is difficult sometimes for the rest of us. As for me, Jeg ne snuke Norske. :-(
As for the pic, I bought the cylinder to try a co2 capture test but couldn't afford good enough sensors.

Jim

p.s., maybe you can just shoot some video and have someone edit it for you ? Myself, I was thinking that with what you do, I think it is woodsmithshop.com that has the local stores. You never know, they might like what you do. Most people do have kids and grandkids, I could just imagine them being made for stuff like Christmas and birthday presents.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Managed to get some shop time today. Haven't had any shop time for almost a month and I was way overdue. Worked on the back hoe bucket and the mounting brackets for it. Pretty happy with the progress and hoping for some more shop time tomorrow.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to tomorrow's progress. The yard work will suffer, but this is more important.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely don't worry about the yard work. This is way more important.


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

I have a Zimboni I can drive over if you like. Will only take me 20 or 30 minutes to
have your ice rink, er, yard smoothed over. Am wondering though, think if low pressure air might
allow for function or is a good slap shot needed ?


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If I lived closer I would do your yard work in exchange for shop time with you, but sadly we live a long away apart.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Incredible. Simply incredible.
Like a good movie that takes a long time to climax, your work is spellbinding.


----------



## James.Lindgaard (Oct 12, 2015)

Bob, what he does isn't better than sex but is something that might make most women jealous. ;-)


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another full day spent in the shop, making tiny little parts that would drive most folks insane. Already being there, helps immensely. Either way, some great progress made today and I'm thinking one more shop day should finish this one up.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

kenbo said:


> either way, some great progress made today and i'm thinking one more shop day should finish this one up.




nooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, just amazing, that looks great.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Look what happened to my scroll saw. It is right beside my lathe, and got covered in walnut chips. I didn't want to give you a heart attachment so I cleaned it up. While I'm already off topic, Did Buggyman ever finish his hummer?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> Look what happened to my scroll saw. It is right beside my lathe, and got covered in walnut chips. I didn't want to give you a heart attachment so I cleaned it up. While I'm already off topic, Did Buggyman ever finish his hummer?
> 
> View attachment 191138
> 
> ...






Okay, that's hilarious.

Sadly, no. Buggyman never did finish the build. I kept adding vehicles to the thread to keep it alive, hoping that he would join in and finish the project, bud sadly he never did. I guess sometimes, life gets in the way and hopefully, one day, he will return to finish what we started.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, today I finished the back hoe. The only thing I had left to do was the outriggers and once they were done, so was the build. Had a great time with this one. 92 hours well spent.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My wife said "that is just beyond awesome", I totally agree.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

It would look cooler if it were sitting outside in the dirt...._but then it would get dirty!_ 

Well done Sir. Thank you for bringing us along on your journey.
Bob


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd say I'm speechless, but my wife knows that never happened in my life...

You have made yet another spectacular project. Thanks for taking the time to show each step as I learn a lot when people post those kind of details.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Another one of the greats, thanks Kenny Earrings for sharing it with us.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks great.
Only one problem now i have one more thing i want to make.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks stunning, thanks for allowing us to look over your shoulder. ;-)


----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks good, Kenbo! I wish I had the skill to do work like that. It will take me YEARS to get there.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

This build isn't finished yet. There aren't any teeth on the bucket. :laughing: What did you finish your work bench with?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

hwebb99 said:


> This build isn't finished yet. There aren't any teeth on the bucket. :laughing:


Our John Deere doesn't have teeth on the front bucket, and maybe the rear is a clean out bucket. I'm sure Kenny took that into consideration :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

hwebb99 said:


> This build isn't finished yet. There aren't any teeth on the bucket. :laughing: What did you finish your work bench with?


The workbench is finished with tung oil. I think there are around 6 coats on it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Outstanding build Kenbo! Thanks for taking us along. I really enjoyed watching you get it done.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

So So nice Ken!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Feb 5, 2010)

This is amazing work kenbo. 
I think it would be neat to see a picture with all of your builds together in one area.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> This is amazing work kenbo.
> I think it would be neat to see a picture with all of your builds together in one area.


You are not the first one to request this. I might just have to do that and post it. Thanks for the kind words. Great to hear from you.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> This is amazing work kenbo.
> I think it would be neat to see a picture with all of your builds together in one area.


I second this.

Watching you build and create the models makes me want to give that a try, that looks like so much fun.


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Ken.. you never cease to amaze me in your patience, fortitude and attention to the smallest details.
I can get frustrated rather quickly, especially if I'm on the 3dr or 4th try at something & still can't get it. I think I may have invented a few new swear words along the way.
Always enjoy your build threads and your willingness to share how you accomplished certain tasks involved.
In case I missed it.. did you try that hinge design I sent ya a few months back??
Till next time...Jon


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

My grandson would so love that! BEAUTIFUL work!


----------



## Mfbrow (Nov 12, 2015)

*Can you help me ken*

This is off topic, but don't know how else to ask you this. I watched your video on drilling the 8 cue ball, and I was hoping you would drill all the way through, but you did not. I would like to drill all the way through, but I can't seem to stop the tear out on the exit hole. Have you ever tried to drill all the way a cue, or do you have any suggestions on how to stop the tear out. I am using a 13/16 Forster bit and just can't get a clean hole. 

Sure hope you can assist me. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

J Thomas said:


> Ken.. you never cease to amaze me in your patience, fortitude and attention to the smallest details.
> I can get frustrated rather quickly, especially if I'm on the 3dr or 4th try at something & still can't get it. I think I may have invented a few new swear words along the way.
> Always enjoy your build threads and your willingness to share how you accomplished certain tasks involved.
> In case I missed it.. did you try that hinge design I sent ya a few months back??
> Till next time...Jon


I never did try that hinge design. It's been a whirlwind of activity (not all good) for me this past few months and I can't even remember where I put the darned thing. I also haven't had a project that lends itself to a new hinge either. Thanks for the kind words on the project. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*The finished build*

Hi Kenny
Been away doing some turning and remodel contracting (that's my real job)
I checked in on you and saw another one of your beautiful builds.

Two questions:

1.) What do you do with all your builds once you're done? Ever take a group picture? That would be special.

2.) When you do something like this, how do you size and spec all the parts and pieces. Do you have a diagram? a parts list? a schematic?
Please don't tell us that you just know this from memory 'cause you already blow us away with your talent.

Thanks for another great build blog. I watch a lot of your helpful videos too.

You're a real gift to woodworking...keep it up 
Tom


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hi Kenny
> Been away doing some turning and remodel contracting (that's my real job)
> I checked in on you and saw another one of your beautiful builds.
> 
> ...




All of these builds live in my recroom downstairs. I have a display area in one end of the room. I was discussing it with my wife and unfortunately, I have no more room in the display area and have to come up with something else now to display them. I'm thinking wall shelves. We will see how that goes.
I've never taken a group shot of all the builds, but you are not the first one to ask. I guess I'm going to have to get my butt in gear and take the shot for the forum. :yes:

As for dimensioning. All of these builds are done from a set of plans. The plans (in some cases) are very sub standard and there are a ton of measurements lefts out. I usually pick an object of the build that I know the size of (like a tire for example) and get the scale from there, as there is no scale listed on the "plans". From that point, I can dimension out any part that I want to make, using the scale and have it look right on the original build. The bucket truck build was the most extensive for extras added on, with things like a hard hat, wire reels, wire rack, tool bag, nose bag, extra bucket, boom controls, wire window cage, pintle hitch etc added. Without some form of scale, it would be very difficult to figure out the measurement for any of those things.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job Ken, I like this one a lot. I'm gonna have to look-up your work bench build, I know it'll be great as well. I'm still trying to catch up on what everyone's been up to. Again, great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Great job Ken, I like this one a lot. I'm gonna have to look-up your work bench build, I know it'll be great as well. I'm still trying to catch up on what everyone's been up to. Again, great job.


Thanks Terry. I'll save you the trouble of finding it.
Just click here
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/new-workbench-build-91650/


----------

